# My hair straightener broke :(



## x33cupcake (Jun 15, 2008)

hey ladies my brother was using my hair straightener and dropped it. one of the handles broke in half and i am terribly sad. it still works the same way but i wanted to know if there was any any to mend the two pieces? is it a lost cause?


----------



## McRubel (Jun 15, 2008)

awwwwww....I'm sorry! That sucks! Sounds kinda like it's a lost cause.




R.I.P. hair straightener!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah I am not sure if you could fix it, I've had my hair straightener for a while now and it still hasn't given up on me *knock on wood*


----------



## KatJ (Jun 15, 2008)

how bad is the breakage?


----------



## Miss Monster (Jun 15, 2008)

it's always a sad thing when a hair straightener dies


----------



## andrea0611 (Jun 15, 2008)

HAHA deja vu!! I use the Chi 2 inch iron and since I am always worried I will leave it on while I go to work, I had this habit of unplugging it and putting it on top of my stove (you know, the stove is meant to handle hot stuff, so I figured it couldn't burn the stovetop). Well of course one day I go put the burner on to cook something, walk out of the kitchen for a second, and walk back in to my flatiron in flames!! I forgot to take it off the stove and it caught on fire! What a waste of $180!!


----------



## neysielyn (Jun 15, 2008)

sallys beauty would take it back if you got it there maybe even if you didnt i dont know if they require a recipt i got my pink chi on ebay for 80


----------



## Miss Monster (Jun 15, 2008)

my ecstasy iron died on me a while back. i've been using this horrible monster that my ex had stashed under the bathroom sink. ugh! i just don't have the cash to spend on a good one right now since we're moving. oh how i wish i did, tho.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jun 16, 2008)

everything still works perfectly- it still turns on and can be used the same =/ just the fact that one of the handles is broken. i thought about maybe glue gunning it together but i figured the heat from the handle would just melt the glue. sigh i guess its a lost cause.


----------

